# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  سويسرول مالح

## حساسه بزياده

من زمان ما تفننت وحطيت طبخ 
هداني اليوم جبت ليكم حاجه تجنن مره تمام للي يحبوا المالح>>زيي :toung: 


لفائف سويسرول مالحه
يالله لا نمللكم ندش في المقادير

زي ما تشوفوا في الصوره 
3حبات بريد
3بيضات
قوطي قيمر
قوطي جبن 
ملعقة P.B 

نروح للطريقه 
يالله إلا ما غسلت إيدها تغسلها وتستعد للشغل 
أول شي نبشر الجبن

نطحن البريد 
ها ماشوف أحد مسوينه له
ماعلينا
نخلط المقادير كلها مع بعض 

عفيه عليكن :amuse: 
والحين نصب الخليط في الصينيه

والحين ودوها للفرن لين تستوي 
ومادام هي تستوي تفضلوا ليكم تميره

وداهي استوت 
ألحين نقلبها على قصدير



ونجيب الجبن ونمسحها واجد واجد ماحب التشونه :med: 

يالله منهي الشاطره فيكم إلا بتلفها >>خايبه الأخت في لف السترول

أيوه أنلفت عدل ياسلام :clap: 

وداهي صارت جاهزه 
يالله تفضلوا مدوا أياديكم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الشكل شهي للطعم المالح*
*تسلم الاياااااادي خيتو حساسه ع هيك طبق*
*الله يعطيج الف الف عاااااااااااافيه*
*دوم بانتظار اشهى والذ الاطباق*
*دمتي بعين المولى*
*تحيااتي لج*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

تسلمـــــين غناتي على هيك طبق
موفقه لكل خير
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه
دمتي بود...

----------


## ملكه القلوب

يم يم يم

من جد شكلها مو طبيعي

تسلم الايادي على الطبق الجونان

يعطيك الف عافيه

مودتي

----------


## همس الصمت

الشكل عذاااااااااااااااب
هيك والجبن نازل منها
يم يم
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب
على هيك طبق شهي
وسل في نفس الوقت
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
الله يلم الديات ..
بالتوفيق عزيزتي ..

----------


## فرح

حساسه حبيبتي 
الشكل روووووعه ،،تسلم يدينك 
ويعطيك العااافيه اكييييييد نصيبي بيوصلني :wink:  :embarrest:  :toung:  هههههه
دووووم نشتااااق الى رووووعة جدييدك عزيزتي 
موفقه

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

شكرا عزيزتي ع الطبق 
موفقة عزيزتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حركاااااااااااااااااااات*
*تسلم يمناكِ*
*موفقه*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

شذى الزهراء *دمعة طفله يتيمه*ملكة القلوب *همس الصمت *فرح*الؤلؤ المكنون*ورده محمديه
شاكره مروركم العطر وأعتذر عن الضيافه السنعه  :worried:  :wondering: لمروركم الجميل  
زوروني كل يوم :idea:

----------


## hope

*يآسلام* 

*مع الشآي تطلع شي* 

* حساسه* 
*الله يسلم هالأيدين يآرب* 

*مآننحرم جديدك* 

*دمتي بخير*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> *يآسلام* 
> 
> 
> *مع الشآي تطلع شي* 
>  
> *حساسه* 
> *الله يسلم هالأيدين يآرب*  
> 
> *مآننحرم جديدك* 
> ...

----------

